# COUNTDOWN TO HITCHCOCK'S DEBUT !!!!!!



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*:whoo:Soon Lina will be in California to scoop up her darling new little boy Hitchcock and meet the Nor-Cal forum folks at Jeanne's Thursday. Since I can't join the puppy party, I'd like to start a welcome thread for Hitchcock as the excitement builds!!! Pictures, please, from the puppy party ASAP !!!!! *


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, that's so sweet! Thanks for starting this thread! 

I am very excited about picking up Hitchcock and the play date as well. I've bought some new toys, etc., but the biggest shock so far for me is how tiny a 10" collar is, LOL! I'll definitely try to get some great pictures for you guys on Thursday!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It's Hitchcock's coming out party!!!! can't wait for pictures....Lina, you must be beside yourself with excitement... but I also know there must also be some anxiety as all those special times you've shared with Kubrick will now have to be shared with Hitch too. It will be a blast and they will love each other and now you and spencer will each have a dog...and then swap.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, I hope we can get some good pictures. There is a threat of rain in the forecast now. Yikes!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I cannot wait for pictures!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, I read in the other thread what sounds like plans to call off the play date if it rains down there....you guys need a Plan B! *I* would be dreadfully disappointed if you don't all meet!! We need to be able to at least meet those that can show up vicariously! Surely there is _someplace_ you can all meet, even in someone's house?

We want lots and lots of pictures, and the only way we can have those is if you are gathered together!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, it's my pleasure, Lina, I am SO excited for you, Kubrick, and Spencer! Yes, it's so much fun to get that new baby collar and toys. . . how quickly we forget how little those new puppies really are, cause Kubrick is a big boy now! When do you actually leave for Calif?

Yes, I believe rain may be forecast, so maybe a plan B for the puppy party should be considered. . .


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so excited for you Carolina! I can't wait:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the excitement! 

I know, I wish I could do a plan B, but that many dogs in one house? Yikes! LOL.

Regardless of rain, though, Spencer, Kubrick and I will be going up to Kimberly's to meet Hitchcock, so I can definitely share pictures of that if we get rained out (I hope not!).


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats Lina! I will be watching for pictures of the introduction


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ooooooooo, can't wait to see you pick up Hitchcock, Lina! :whoo: 

We've been getting quite a lot of new puppies on the east coast, but so far none have made it this way yet. :suspicious:

Have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, me too, I cannot wait to see the pix of the puppy pick-up at Kimberly's!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh the excitement and fun is just beginning!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:whoo: :clap2: :dance: hoto: :bounce: :kiss: :thumb: :becky: :baby:

I'm so excited for you Lina that I don't know which smilie to pick--so I decided on an assortment pack!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Julie, I love it !!!!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Anyone out there jealous? Oh how I would love to be getting on a plane with DH, Rocky & Rudy to go meet our new puppy! Have a BLAST for all of us!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the pictures, Carolina! Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

It's finally here :whoo:Wahoooo Carolina, Spencer & Kubrick I am so excited for you. I cant wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! I'm even MORE excited now that both my presentations at work are over and I can just concentrate on getting packed and getting stuff ready here at the house. :whoo:

Of course this means I have a LOT of stuff to do, but as long as I get a puppy out of it, who am I to complain?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh good! Having that last presentation out of the way must feel like a huge relief. See you in a few days.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the first "Family Picture" . . . and those cute puppy pics of coarse.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY! And of course we can't wait for Hitch to get back to the east coast so we can ooo and ahhh over him


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Okay, I read in the other thread what sounds like plans to call off the play date if it rains down there....you guys need a Plan B! *I* would be dreadfully disappointed if you don't all meet!! We need to be able to at least meet those that can show up vicariously!


I may have come up with a Plan B! All those planning on attending, please check the SF Bay Area Play Date for Lina thread.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I bet you can hardly control yourself! And you lucky ladies who get to see it all happen and get some puppy breath. Take lots of pics for the rest of us hoto:


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

YES YES pictures. So we can all enjoy vicariously.

As for calling it off in case of rain... Here in the bay area where housing prices have been through the roof for more than 20 years, we all tend to live in small houses. A big house is over 2 thousand square feet. So we tend to have large gatherings in the fair weather when we can be outside. My place is 1500 sq ft. spread over two floors. Can you imagine the chaos of ten+ dogs. If you do this indoors get the video cameras rolling because there will be some definite you tube hits.

Kudos to Maddies mom for hosting a large group in the rainy season. One of these days I hope to be as brave.

Triona


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Triona, I'm not brave enough to have a playdate with alot of Havs in my one-story house either. Its not a big house (you're right about Calif. houses), plus my husband works at home. Can you imagine him trying to conduct a business call with a bunch of Havs running about? :biggrin1: Plus, as Debby and I found out, we can't even have a playdate with our 2 havs when its raining. Both Maddie and Salsa decide they have to go out and potty, and they're a dripping mess when they are through. If it rains, we'll try to have the playdate at an indoor facility that I'm going to check out tomorrow.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't wait to see the pictures! This is so much fun, I kinda feel like we're all getting a new puppy...:biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So exciting! Lina, pack what you need for the doggies and don't worry about the rest! LOL I'd be so excited I know I would forget most of what I would need for myself. Have fun on your trip to get your new baby, can't wait to see the pics of you guys all together.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lina,
I'm excited for you. Have a wonderful pick-up trip.
Can't wait to hear how the meeting goes and to see pictures of the new fur baby.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hitchcock, we're all packed here and ready to go. See you soon!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so excited for you. Kubrick looks ready to go. Have a great trip and I hope you can manage a get-together of sorts. Congratulations.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, Kubrick, life as you know it is about to change forever! You'll be a great big brother! Have a wonderful trip.

PS - doesn't he look just a tad worried.....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Looks like he's ready to go in his fancy red suitcase!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, I am so excited for you! I hope I will have internet by then (instead of hijacking someone else's). Can't wait to see plenty of pics until I can meet him in person :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's adorable, Carolina!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Lina, have a wonderful time. It is so exciting to bring the 2nd into the household, and the 3rd, and the 4th !!!! Have a ball and post lots of pictures!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my. Kubrick has no idea what's going to hit him soon!!! LOL


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh wow! I can't believe that it's time for Hitchcock to come home already...that went by so fast! (for me at least) I can't wait to see pictures! Have a great time on your trip Lina


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a great bon voyage photo of Kubrick, Lina. Have a safe trip out and we all cannot wait for the blow-by-blow account of picking-up Hitchcock!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Safe travels!!! like everyone else...can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Bon Voyage! Looking forward to pictures! Hope you have sun and warm weather...I'm so tired of snow and the cold!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Countdown of the last 45 minutes of Hitchcock still being soley ours, but he's all packed and ready to greet his future parents for one last time. 









He just realized he got packed up too early and crawled towards me for one more cuddle session...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! Congratulations to his new family and hugs to you Kimberly!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh that is adorable!! It must be hard to say goodbye to that little cutie.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, that is the sweetest thing.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Aw, thanks Sally. Amy, yes it is, but knowing he'll be with Carolina, Spencer and Kubrick is a great feeling. They adore him... well, Koob doesn't yet, but he will. Ha!

Thank you, Michele.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kimberly,
What a sweet thing to do for Lina and Spencer! It must be hard to have your little guy going so far away.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hitchcock is one lucky little fellow . . . very cute pics for us Kimberly, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

He's going to such a great home, yet it still must be hard to see him leave.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Kimberly, that is just adorable! 

Have a great flight home tonight Carolina and Spencer. I hope the boys sleep well on the flight because tomorrow they will need lots of energy to play!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, how cute is that. He has his baby book, his blankie, and a toy. He's all set for a grand adventure.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, he's gone. Sigh. They are heading to the airport now and will be on their way east in a couple of hours.

There was more stuff inside the bag, including grooming & sanitary items and another toy, but that is proprietary information. Ha ha!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Awwwwww!:grouphug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What adorable "good-bye" pics of Hitch. I'm missing him already. Lina, Spencer and Kubrick will have so many great experiences with that little guy. We want lots and lots of pictures of Hitchcock when you get back and settled, Lina. Have a safe trip!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

We're at the airport waiting to board... Hitch is sleeping in his carrier and so is Kubrick. Hitchcock whined the entire car ride over to the airport but settled down once we got in the terminal. I'm sure kubrick was wondering why we decided to bring along this whiny kid, LOL. He whined again a little later (even on my lap) so I found a quiet spot, put down a peed pad and he went on it like a champ. Poor guy just needed to pee haha! Now he's sleeping quietly. :whoo: boarding now... Must go. Will update on the east coast!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Good! Glad the urinating with the pad worked out well.

Have a good flight!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Well, he's gone. Sigh. They are heading to the airport now and will be on their way east in a couple of hours.
> 
> There was more stuff inside the bag, including grooming & sanitary items and another toy, but that is proprietary information. Ha ha!


This is why I couldn't do what you do Kimberly!!! God bless ya!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I couldn't either Vicki, I would want to keep all of them. Kimberly, Hitch looked adorable in his little "going away" bag.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

How exciting we have a Havtahava pup on the East Coast now. Enjoy.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have goosebumps and tears....bitter/sweet for you both. What an absolute adorable little guy.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow-
I can't believe Hitch is coming home this morning. I am so excited for you guys Carolina!

Kimberly- those pictures you took are the cutest. What a wonderful send-off bag from Havtahava (Hitch included :biggrin1


----------

